# Desi graduated from Puppy Kindergarten!



## Tiff (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm so proud of him! He graduated last night from the six week class at Narnia Pets, and we start the Puppy Continuing Class next week. Will post pix with his certificate when I get my camera back! He's getting really good at "sit", "down" and "stand".


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

Tiff..

That is great!!! I have been working with my two Hav's on the "stay" command.
I've got them both (together) up to a 45 sec stay while I am out of the room..

It doesn't matter how old they are, you still get excited when they learn something new 

...Can't wait to see Desi photos!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awwww! Congrats Desi and Tiff, I can't wait to see photos. Some of my fondest memories of Dora and I training are in puppy class. I am also thrilled you are continuing to the next class!

Amanda


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations and continue your great work. Beware classes can be addictive. Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Congratulations Desi and Tiff. :cheer2:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Congrats!!!

My first dog got kicked out of puppy preschool, no lie..LOL.
We were told it would be in our best interest and everyone elses', if we took a "private class" ound:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations, Riley Monte are giving you & Desi paw high fives.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Congrats Desi!!!!


----------

